

CoreOS Fest 2015 - bobsky
https://coreos.com/fest/

======
joshrotenberg
This sounds potentially interesting but I don't see anything about the
schedule/talks/speakers. Is that available somewhere ?

~~~
robszumski
This was just announced today. Stay tuned for a confirmed speakers and a
tentative schedule once they firm up a bit.

~~~
joshrotenberg
Great, thanks!

